

"Megaupload" on Apache Mesos - tknaup
http://mesosphere.io/2014/01/29/megaupload-on-mesos/

======
extesy
Is [https://github.com/mesosphere/sssp](https://github.com/mesosphere/sssp)
private? It returns 404 error to me.

------
florianleibert
Should be public now!

